# What I Wouldn't Give For $1 An Ounce of Silver.



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

Everyone is complaining that the silver prices are falling down into an abyss.

Me, on the hand, I don't care. 
I rather have 50 cents per ounce.

It sounds radical but it's more silver in my pocket!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My first guess would be a dollar an ounce?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would be ok with that, sounds good to me.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

Hellz yeah!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

There are an awful lot of specualtors sitting on an awful lot of silver right now who are feeling it. I'm amazed at how much over SPOT some are asking simply because that is what they have in it, lol.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Its either going up or down. If you are wanting to buy, then going down is a good thing. Then eventually it goes up. Metals are not really as much an investment as they are security against a failing dollar. My feeling is that what metals are doing right now is really not as important as what they will do after TSHTF.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My SHTF supply of silver is worth the same to me as it was 2 years ago at $45 an ounce....peace of mind that I have something to barter with in SHTF.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Silver may be going down but have you tried to find any. My dealer has been in the game 50 years and has never seen anything like this. The price is dropping and on one is selling. Its hit or miss if he will have any when I go in.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There is plenty on eBay and the sellers are reputable and the deals should be fine, but you won't get them for $1 or $2 over spot. Expect to pay $25/$26 there especially watch out for shipping charges. I prefer Craigslist still. Though I'm not buying any right now.



fedorthedog said:


> Silver may be going down but have you tried to find any. My dealer has been in the game 50 years and has never seen anything like this. The price is dropping and on one is selling. Its hit or miss if he will have any when I go in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fedorthedog said:


> Silver may be going down but have you tried to find any. My dealer has been in the game 50 years and has never seen anything like this. The price is dropping and on one is selling. Its hit or miss if he will have any when I go in.


Folks aren't selling silver because they know it is going to head back up. The local shops suddenly had nothing to sell. That is to say, the bullion when into the safes so that they can come out on a better day.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> There is plenty on eBay and the sellers are reputable and the deals should be fine, but you won't get them for $1 or $2 over spot. Expect to pay $25/$26 there especially watch out for shipping charges. I prefer Craigslist still. Though I'm not buying any right now.


How do you get silver bullion without getting scammed first?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have some silver and gold that I bought back in the early 90's..I don't plan on getting any more though. Now, even though I have the silver and gold and intend on keeping it. I am now putting my money into other preps.. You can't eat gold and silver!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In the last 3 years I purchased about $160 in face value silver, and almost all of it through Craigslist. The most I paid for some were dimes, which are preferential to me as a bartering token, and they cost me about 85% of the coinflation.com (or melt value) cost of silver. I last did this about 3 months ago I think and scored some dimes and quarters at 80%.

1) know your weights and remember the coins are likely to rub down a little and be a tad under weight - any coin "over weight" run away from. Just say thanks and walk away.

2) always meet in public, starbucks is good for something, and leave your cash in your car until you observe the coins and check the dates and weights. Depending on the people I am meeting I might weigh every coin or just a random batch.

3) As for eBay I go with reputable sellers and stick to reputable coins. Fact is the only coin I look for on eBay is the $20 Canadian maple leaf in silver - they are scarce (but not rare). Right now with silver at $20 an ounce or below these coins are demanding an $8 premium which I am not buying but remember this - Canadian Banks have to honor them to $20 in Canadian face value. Think about the original post here (OP) wanting $1.00 an ounce silver. Well at $20 if you score those coins for $25 or less you are risking $5 to own an ounce of silver - that's not bad.



That Prepper Guy said:


> How do you get silver bullion without getting scammed first?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Silver and Gold are both still over priced, as to the premium over spot, I spoke to my dealer in Lowell, he had 1 oz off bread bullion for 22.50 an ounce Wednesday. I believe you will see the spot take an additional 10 percent dip the next time you see a little better economic numbers come out, and then the margin will tighten up,

When it gets below 20 per ounce, I will start picking it up again weekly with a portion of my pay check.

I started purchasing in august of 2003 and sold out in January of 2010. you can look up the charts.

I have bought no gold or silver since January of 2010 as the margin over spot has been way over priced.

By low sell high,

The dooms dayer's should not invest in metal, YOU ARE TOO IMOTIONALLY DRIVEN TO BUY AND SELL LOGICALLY.

Remember folks when you resell you resell for dollars, you are not exchanging for necessities unless the SHTF or TEOTWAWKI you make up the new scary acronym.

Silver and gold will not buy necessities after (make up and fill in acronym) ass, ammo, and brute force, are the only things that will get you a fresh can of corn.


----------



## captstarlight (Apr 24, 2013)

Is there a web site to find out what the price of silver is?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

APMEX | Silver, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Gold and More - APMEX.com | APMEX.com
Current Melt Value Of Coins - How Much Is Your Coin Worth?



captstarlight said:


> Is there a web site to find out what the price of silver is?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

captstarlight said:


> Is there a web site to find out what the price of silver is?


24-hour Spot Chart - Silver

Save the link then you can know any time any day.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

alterego said:


> Silver and Gold are both still over priced, as to the premium over spot, I spoke to my dealer in Lowell, he had 1 oz off bread bullion for 22.50 an ounce Wednesday. I believe you will see the spot take an additional 10 percent dip the next time you see a little better economic numbers come out, and then the margin will tighten up,
> 
> When it gets below 20 per ounce, I will start picking it up again weekly with a portion of my pay check.
> 
> ...


In my opinion any non-government minted coin is only worth the spot price. Now how much discount to spot when selling or premium over spot is up to the market place. In my opinion the enthusiasm for gold and silver "stackers" have caused the retail price over spot to be excessive.

Of course I pay arguably a greater premium because I only buy pre-1964 US silver coins. My strategy is multi-generational. I hope to collect one coin of every year and mint mark of every silver coin only. My strategy has the advantage of a finite supply therefore time is on my side for value appreciation.

It is highly unlikely that there will be any value over spot for NGO-coins. Even government commemorative coins in general will will trade at spot.

I encourage you to start your children collecting nickels. They can do this by plucking nickels from circulation and bank rolls. Also buying silver proof sets as gifts is a good idea.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is at or near $19.80 or thereabout now but the prices are being held up unnaturally by the futures market (bid prices).

The futures market also effects oil, gold, wheat and everything down to pork belly prices.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I have some silver and gold that I bought back in the early 90's..I don't plan on getting any more though. Now, even though I have the silver and gold and intend on keeping it. I am now putting my money into other preps.. You can't eat gold and silver!!


thats what I was thinking, ammo, soap, tp even are going to be better to barter with


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I invested in a much better metal then gold or silver..... LEAD! 
I have 1000's of #'s where others have once's 


Doc


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> I invested in a much better metal then gold or silver..... LEAD!
> I have 1000's of #'s where others have once's
> 
> Doc


Why not do both?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

inceptor, 

I do, me and the wife have invested around 24,000 in silver but I see my lead as more valuable since I can use it to defend my silver stash against others...
I hope silver continues to go down so I can get more! Lead prices are just going up...


Doc


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The silver fall seems to have stopped and is flatlining. Will it break higher or lower? I sure do not know but I'm not postponing buying in hopes of a move down.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ask George Soros,

I can't take "investing" in gold or silver. I own the later as a prep but the market for these are way too manipulated for me to invest money in them.

As for Ron Paul I just don't much care for the man. I'd have respected him if he ran as a libertarian, but his claim to be a republican just demonstrated
a dishonesty to me. Its one thing to want to change the republican party, but to claim you are the republican party when you aren't and never have
been just alienated me.



PalmettoTree said:


> The silver fall seems to have stopped and is flatlining. Will it break higher or lower? I sure do not know but I'm not postponing buying in hopes of a move down.


----------

